# ULTIMATE FACTOR?



## Tima (Apr 3, 2007)

So, as we all await, anxiously,and I would like to stress  _anxiously_, I would like to start a discussion on what everyone believes is the ULTIMATE factor, if there is one, that admits a student into the top film schools. Is it our portfolio? Is it our academic excellence? How about the interview? And how heavy can all these be weighted? This is what I propose (and I can completely wrong and you have every right to disagree):

Lets say all of this is on a point system:

Portfolio: 10 points
Personal statement: 5 points
Academics: 5 points
Rec. Letters: 5 points
Other materials: 5 points

So that is a total of 30 points. 

Lets say if you get a a 25+, you qualify for an interview, meaning they are considering you.

The interview serves as an "extra credit" so it can not hurt you tremendously, but can def. help you if you take advantage of it. So lets say:

Interview you can get up to 5 points.

So 
Candidate A with 25 points who gets a 5 on his interview = 30 points
Candidate B with 30 points and a 5 on his interview receives a perfect 35.
Candidate C with 28 points and a 2 on his interview = 30

ETC ETC....

Is the design above a possibility? 

And please don't make fun of me; I am stuck in a hotel with Newsweek and Harper's magazines which I finished reading on the plane ride...and yes I am over analyzing everything, because I am a typical, anxious, paranoid, applicant awaiting the keys to my future!


----------



## tomorrowsNIGHT (Apr 3, 2007)

> And please don't make fun of me



Okay.  


I have no clue if that design works. But we've all, well, at least I have, been at that obnoxious overanalytical, near-death state.

You'll make it through. Just cross your fingers. That always works!


----------



## rockstar (Apr 3, 2007)

It's hard to say, really. Even though I got an interview with UCLA, I'm sure that going into the interview, I "stood" somewhere ie. they already had in their mind whether I was top/bottom/middle of their list. And the tough part for me is determining what they were exactly looking for in the interview. Obvious things would be if you can articulate yourself, are you prepared (ie. did you do the homework they asked). But it's things like, do I have to prove my creativity again with the pitch? Or was the pitch required to see if I can make an emotional connection with someone? Or I have I already satisfied their creativity requirement if I got as far as the interview stage? Those are things I think about. 

As a whole, I don't think there's one specific thing that is the "ultimate factor" because in my opinion, it's a combination of factors.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 3, 2007)

I think the portfolio/writing submissions and academics/test scores are about equal.  They want to see your creative ability, but they also need to know that you can function as a student.

As in, the most brilliant filmmaker won't get in if his GPA is a 2.1.

As in, the worst filmmaker won't get in if his GPA is a 3.9.


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 3, 2007)

I agree with everything set before me, except I think the deciding factor is for most programs is personality. That's why they interview after all, they aren't gonna invest the time for someone who doesn't have the drive or at least the charm to succeed.


----------



## Tima (Apr 3, 2007)

Interesting Winterreverie,

So you think they interview to get an idea of your personality? You don't think they are trying to test your wit on a closer level (since they have already done so from a distance by evaluating academics, portfolio, etc, etc)

Just wondering...(cuz if its personality and charm, I wouldn't be so worried).


----------



## Tima (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh...hehe...not that my wit should be questioned. Its just that during an interview your intelligence can be overshadowed by your anxiety.


----------



## Philly (Apr 4, 2007)

I also think it's important to consider the group as a whole.  A lot of film schools are selecting students that compliment one another...much like a reality television producer would.  This is not to say that I think that someone less qualified would get in because they "fit" better, but that this is a deciding factor in the admission commitee's collective mind.  They are creating a film community among their grad students...especially at the programs  that admit less than 20 a year.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah, Philly.

The UCLA gentlemen told me that they thought I'd fit in well with the "Family."

Swoon.


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 4, 2007)

Someone told me that the interview was basically your personality SATs. They already know how bright and dedicated you are, but how can you handle pressure.


----------



## Tima (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey, since the both of you did it, why not? Im posting up my pic. WOMAN POWER! hehe


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 5, 2007)

I see that we  all might have had a lot to worry about in the attractive women thread you posted earlier... hehe... I'm so vain. Its nice to put faces to people we already consider friends and allies and possibly future classmates.

we'll be such a strong support group of women breaking in to this industry for eachother.


----------



## Tima (Apr 5, 2007)

Funny we are all brunettes!


----------



## rockstar (Apr 5, 2007)

Yay for women in film. PS. I'm not a brunette


----------



## LATexan (Apr 5, 2007)

Let me just say you are highly underestimating the power of a good letter of recommendation. If someone else, especially in the industry, gives you a stellar review, it takes a lot of the guess work out for them. That being said, I don't think there is one ULTIMATE factor that get's you in. I do think there is an ULTIMATE factor that keeps you out (at least for screenwriters) and that is your writing sample. If what you send them is crap, they won't give a **** about where you've worked or what your grades were. LA is a city where knowing the right folks can have a huge impact on one's career, but you still have to have talent. That's the ULTIMATE requirement.


----------



## Tima (Apr 5, 2007)

YES LAtexin you are right! 

Rockstar, I just viewed your picture. Okay, now I can say "neither of us are blond!" hehe


----------

